# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  أيها العـــالم أشهد أننــــي أردني

## bnt .irbid

بعيدا عن العنصريه والتعصب انا اردني وافتخر ::

إن ولدت على تراب الأردن و أول ما شاهدته وجه أردني وضاء و أول ما

سمعته صوت أردني سيمفوني و أول ما لمسته صدر أردني حنون و أول ما

شربته حليب أردني أشهى من العسل

فأنت و بكل فخر أردني


إن كان هاشمي الولاء أردني الانتماء

فأنت و بكل فخر أردن



إن عشقت الحياة على تراب هذا الوطن و كان دمك لترابه فداء

فأنت و بكل فخر أردني



إن كان جسدك مرتبطا بتراب الأردن و روحك تتمنى أن تبقى تهيم في سمائه

فأنت و بكل فخر أردني



إن كانت على قدر أهل العزم عزامك و كانت على قدر الكرام مكارمك

فأنت و بكل فخر أردني


إن فتحت بيتك لضيفك و قاسمته عيشك و أسرعت لغوث المحتاج

فأنت و بكل فخر أردني



إن استقبلت في وطنك كل من في حاجة لأرض يعيش عليها عيشا كريما

فأنت و بكل فخر أردني



أفتخر و أعتز و أرفع رأسي بأني أردني ابن أردني و أردنيه و أن أصلي لا أحد ينكره

لو لم أكن من شعبك الوفي يا أبا الحسين وددت لو أكون

و يكفيني شرفا و فخرا أني أردني





انـا
اردنــي
حتــــــى
النخـــــــاع

 المصدر :::
http://www.facebook.com/notes.php?id...d=408909609043

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسعد ربك 
اردني وربي افتخر بين العالم كله

----------


## bnt .irbid

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 

 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو بنت اربد 


افتخر اني اردني 


راسك بالعالي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله حيهم شباب وصبايا اربد ... والله انكم بترفعوا الراس 

مشكورعه يا بنت اربد على المقال الرائع .. 

ممكن سؤال : مين اللي كاتب المقال على الفيس ...؟


 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------

